# convertir un fichier MPEG4 en MP3



## xavier92 (18 Septembre 2012)

bonjour
mon autoradio subitement ne lit plus mon ipod!
comme il lit les MP3 j'ai enregistré ma bibliothèque  itunes sur une clé USB.
mais je dois convertir les fichiers au format MP3 car l'autoradio ne reconnait pas la clé.
comment fait on?


----------



## badmonkeyman (19 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

*Euuh...*

Sinon, vous avez la réponse *ici*. 

badmonkeyman


----------

